# Suzuki DRZ SM 2005 electric!!



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi
I present to you my project!!
All began two years ago when it’s become more difficult to find vegetable oil to run my old diesel Mercedes 190.

So I start thinking about a better way to move on the road. 
After few researches on fuel alternative I decide to go with EV.

At this time I had no experience with electricity and the idea to start a costly conversion of a car scary me a bit and it’s why I decide to go for the motorcycle conversion.
Well my need was to have a lightweight and fun to ride motorcycle and it’s the reason I choose 2005 Suzuki DRZ 400 SM.

I started by disassembly the bike and do some drawing of the frame. After is came the hard choose of motor to put in the tight frame of a DRZ. I am going with DC serie and that force me to design and work to a gearbox.
So I have can test last summer for the first time my electric DRZ at only 36 volts. I don’t do many advance the project after this and I passed all the last winter at try to repair the blow 700A /72v Logisystems controller and try to choose between A123 26650, Saft, headway, Gaia, lifebatt, and all other for batteries.

I finally choose Headway 38120S 10Ah for his great price performance ratio. I draw some battery pack before buy directly from china 94 cells. My original design was 30s/3p for 99 volt and 30Ah but I decide to don’t modify the logisystems(it’s not mine!!) for higher voltage and it’s why I only have 84v(26s /3p). It’s a small diference of voltage than do a big change on performance.

When I started the project my dream was to do the 0-62 mph faster than my ICE DRZ sm. But at this moment he doesn’t do it. My electric DRZ have a great acceleration with 4.1 : 1 ratio but between 0-50 mph. The ICE DRZ with his 3 first speed do a bit better acceleration. So I have a top speed of 68 mph and I think it’s nice for a first conversion. Also, at this moment I have never do more than 16 miles without charging and it's why I don’t know the max range.

Enjoy the pictures of the transformation……

Here a little video of some first ride at 84 volts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2ueTa5pyHQ





Final product 










Disassembly-1










Disassembly-2










Disassembly-3










D&D ES-15-6 motor










D&D and Gearbox


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Gearbox 3D










Gearbox part










Gearbox assembly










First 36v test










Logisystems test


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

And the battery pack design start










Sub seat 33v pack with aluminium bus bar










Side view











Battery pack insertion test with paper











Preliminary assembly










Headway assembly begin










Headway assembly sub seat pack
1








2


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Headway sub seat pack
3








4









Headway front pack assembly










DRZ electric assembly
1








2








3


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice work Yabert!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

And the final product at 84v nominal and 30Ah

Also, the evalbum link: http://www.evalbum.com/3020










The two brother










Cells at the radiator place










Right side view










Left side view without rad cover


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

The setup is really gorgeous, I love the way the batteries fit in. Great conversion!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That is a great setup, compact and simple in appearance. 

Did you make the gearbox yourself or is it off the shelf or adapted?

I can imagine that sort of bevel box with two pinions in for a nice V twin set up for a big cruiser bike.


----------



## Bfalken (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, Very artfully done. I see a lot of great ideas and fine workmanship in your project.

Bob


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> Did you make the gearbox yourself or is it off the shelf or adapted?


It's an home made gearbox. Some industrial gearbox capable to pass 75lbs/pi of torque and 20-30 hp have weight a lot more and be a lot bigger.

Mine is base about a 4 x 4 x 1/4 HSS tube than I weld flange. He weight 12 lbs complete.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yabert said:


> It's an home made gearbox. Some industrial gearbox capable to pass 75lbs/pi of torque and 20-30 hp have weight a lot more and be a lot bigger.
> 
> Mine is base about a 4 x 4 x 1/4 HSS tube than I weld flange. He weight 12 lbs complete.


That is really nice work and such a good way to get the drive to the chain.
Now, about that V twin set up....


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

It's also a realy good way to reduce ratio and don't install a really huge rear sprocket!!

Here a little video of some first ride at 84 volts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2ueTa5pyHQ


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

top job,I wish I had your finesse instead of three thumbs.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yabert said:


> It's also a realy good way to reduce ratio and don't install a really huge rear sprocket!!
> 
> Here a little video of some first ride at 84 volts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2ueTa5pyHQ


Excellent!

We should get our local UK 'Yobs on trials bikes' to see that and get converting. They may still be a pain in the ass, riding where they shouldn't, but at least they will be quiet pains in the ass!


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks great!

I like the gearbox.

Is it heavier than the stock bike?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

CroDriver said:


> Is it heavier than the stock bike?


I don't know at this time. If I considers my calculs it's the same weight.
But I will try soon of lift it with forklift to know.


----------



## Ringer (Aug 20, 2010)

wow great job on the bike! 

very impressed here.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

looks like MUCH FUN to drive...

gooooooood job man...

gearbox-job is just great...
one question: wher did you got the gear wheel from? are they cutom made?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

I have purchase gear from QTC gear : http://www.qtcgears.com/RFQ/default2.asp
Realy great quality and good prices.

And I rework it after for my need.










2


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Last update!

I have performed a 12.5 miles trip yesterday. When a recharge the Icharger told me I have consumed 11.5Ah.

So, some calculation: (12.5 x 30Ah) / 11.5Ah give me a potential max range of 32.5 miles at 85v 30Ah.

At the supposed to be 99v nominal that give me a max range of 37.5 miles or 30 miles @ 80% discharge.

I'm very happy of this range.

Important note: It's the range at between 27 to 46 MPH with around 35 MPH of average speed....


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

CroDriver said:


> Looks great!
> Is it heavier than the stock bike?


 
Yes......... I'm a bit disapointed!

His weight is 340 lbs and the ready to ride stock DRZ 400 SM have weight of 320 lbs.
20 lbs in more and it lose 12 Headway 10Ah (9 lbs) over the original design.
So, 30 lbs in more for same performance than ICE bike with 1/4 of the range....


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Yabert said:


> So, 30 lbs in more for same performance than ICE bike with 1/4 of the range....


Well, you have discovered the negative side of EVs using the harder way (with your own money) 

Congratulations!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

CroDriver said:


> Well, you have discovered the negative side of EVs using the harder way (with your own money)
> 
> Congratulations!


Yea... and I will restart soon with a 2005 Smart fortwo propulsed by 11" motor and 1000A controller!!!!! 
750Kg and 300 lbs-pi of torque this will be fun!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

The D&D ES15-6 motor and the 1.5:1 ratio gearbox is for sell!
They are like new. They ran only 200 km on the DRZ.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yabert said:


> Hi
> 
> The D&D ES15-6 motor and the 1.5:1 ratio gearbox is for sell!
> They are like new. They ran only 200 km on the DRZ.


You're selling your bike motor and box?

Pop an ad in the classifieds forum, that would make a good purchase for someone.

I still like the idea of the angle drive gearbox but I am looking for a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## leonheart (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi

Really good job! I love electric motard like your DRZ. ( I was in love with KTM Freeride Street concept bike)

I have read about the Amplux bike, it has a 6 speed gearbox and have the same performance like its 2 stroke original motor. Why don't you put a 4 speed gearbox from another bike to increase the acceleration, topspeed and the range? I think is usefull on a bike like this (without considerate the totally weight)


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Not really!
I think a gearbox is only an advantage for underpower motor or for the really high speed motorcycle (+ 100 mph). And anyway, standard gearbox can't take high torque from electric motor.
Because with electric motor you can have max torque from 0 rpm, you don't really need gearbox to have great acceleration.

Example:
My gas DRZ need three speed to accelerate from 0 to 60 mph because his max torque is 26 lbs-ft.
26 lb-ft x 14:1 (in second gear) = 364 lbs-ft at wheel!

My electric DRZ only need single speed to do the same because his max torque was around 90-100 lbs-ft at 700 Amps.
90 lbs-ft x 4.1:1 (electric ratio) = 369 lbs-ft at wheel!

And don't forget, the electric torque is constant from 0 rpm and the gas torque is only peak (around 6000 rpm for DRZ).

And about high speed, you only need to have more voltage to have more watts to go at higher speed.
So, in my case, my top speed problem (only 68 mph) will can resolve with higher voltage like 120v instead 83v.
In this case, the motor can sustain high torque at higher rpm to create higher power.
I imagine my top speed will be around 90-100 mph with higher voltage.


----------



## leonheart (Mar 2, 2011)

Yabert said:


> Not really!
> I think a gearbox is only an advantage for underpower motor or for the really high speed motorcycle (+ 100 mph). And anyway, standard gearbox can't take high torque from electric motor.
> Because with electric motor you can have max torque from 0 rpm, you don't really need gearbox to have great acceleration.
> 
> ...


Well 90-100mph is great result for an electric motard, but don't you think you cold have the same acceleration (or much more) and more top speed with a gas motor gearbox and a long finally ratio? It couldn't be a good modify to have more performance?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are removing your gearbox and motor - is it because you are installing a more powerful setup, or are you simply tired of the EV bike?

One thing I was curious about - it seemed a shame to replace the noisy ICE with a quiet electric and then keep the noisy chain. Did you consider switching to a belt drive?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

PhantomPholly said:


> Sorry to hear you are removing your gearbox and motor - is it because you are installing a more powerful setup, or are you simply tired of the EV bike?


No!..., I only have a more interesting and practical project to build.
See below!


----------



## YZ4OOVOLT (May 19, 2011)

Yabert said:


> Hi
> 
> The D&D ES15-6 motor and the 1.5:1 ratio gearbox is for sell!
> They are like new. They ran only 200 km on the DRZ.


I am interested in the motor and gearbox for sale. Can you email me if you still have it for sale with the price. I am trying to build a yz400f and hoping to get 40 miles at 60mph. This looks like a good platform to start from. 
Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## deedz (Jun 6, 2011)

which battery chemistry are you using in the bike?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

deedz said:


> which battery chemistry are you using in the bike?


 
These are Headway 38120S cells, and they are LiFePo4 chemistry.

Great cells IMHO. They're what I'm using (160 of em)


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah! LifePo4.

And there days, you can find good prismatic cells for a lower price than those Headway... I have CALB LiFePO4 batteries in mind.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Yabert said:


> Hi
> 
> The D&D ES15-6 motor and the 1.5:1 ratio gearbox is for sell!
> They are like new. They ran only 200 km on the DRZ.


Did you sell the gearbox? It looks like it might be a good fit for my motorcycle project. If you have already sold the gearbox, do you still have the plans/drawings for it?


----------



## Wicked Carts (Nov 1, 2011)

yes would like info about the gear box email me at [email protected] thanks great project


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

StanSimmons said:


> Did you sell the gearbox?


I currently have the gearbox and the motor at home.... If you are interested!

What do you need more than the info you can find on first page of this thread?


----------



## Wicked Carts (Nov 1, 2011)

Yabert said:


> I currently have the gearbox and the motor at home.... If you are interested!
> 
> What do you need more than the info you can find on first page of this thread?


 
do you want to sell the gear box alone or with the motor too???

email me at [email protected] thanks or call 866-371-2278


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Yabert said:


> I currently have the gearbox and the motor at home.... If you are interested!
> 
> What do you need more than the info you can find on first page of this thread?


Details such as measurements and suppliers on the gears and shafts would be very nice to have. 

What price do you need for the gearbox only?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

StanSimmons said:


> Details such as measurements and suppliers on the gears and shafts would be very nice to have.


If you have taken few mins to read this thread you can see than the gear come from qtcgears.com. The shafts are custom build and only allow 7/8" motor shaft to fit inside.

I would prefer sold the gearbox with the motor. PM me if need.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Yabert,

Thank you. I must have missed the post that had the gear supplier mentioned.

I am only interested in the gearbox. I need a stronger motor for my bigger motorcycle.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 4, 2012)

how many kW does your motor put out?


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Great build, I love the bike!! Great work!!

I would love the motor and gearbox as you have inspired me to build an EV motard...I think I better get my Golf EV on the road and get some miles under my belt first though.

Great work, love it!

I'll come back to this thread when I start the EV motard for inspiration.

Well done.


----------



## seirinas (Sep 27, 2013)

how match money did this build costs to you ???


----------

